

I Wish We Were So Stupid (As Stupid as Y Combinator) - startupcrazy
http://www.metromodemedia.com/blogs/posts/TMeloche3037a.aspx

======
rml
I was born and raised in upstate New York. I have never seen an article that
better describes the rotting corpse that is the Rust Belt of the United States
- "You can't make money with some goofy website! When are you going to get a
real job? I hear they're looking for people at the Old Mill." Never mind that
the Old Mill, in its heyday, employed ten times as many people as it does now.
It just boggles the mind...

------
kyro
I think his repetition of the word stupid, and addressing
California/startups/etc. as such, without really backing any of it up, was
rather... stupid.

Also, smart does not equate to being overly cautious and paranoid, as it
sounds in the way he describes his beloved Michigan. Smart, in my opinion,
when referring to the startup scene, is being able to analyze the current
trends, approximate which direction societal trends will move, and take
calculated risks accordingly.

'Smart' will make us stagnant and if being innovative, creative, and
progressive is stupid, then for once in my life, i'd rather pursue stupidity.

On another note, it's nice to see Michigan on the cutting edge and
flourishing.

~~~
startupcrazy
You may want to finish the article. :-)

~~~
kyro
I read the whole thing before I posted. My comment still stands as far as his
uses of 'smart' and 'stupid.'

------
jamiequint
"Failure is simply the opportunity to begin again, this time more
intelligently." ~Henry Ford

~~~
startupcrazy
"Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and
looks like work." \- Thomas A. Edison

One of the reasons Henry Ford was willing to risk so much to start an
automobile company is because Thomas Edison, who Henry idolized, encouraged
him to do so. Edison told Henry something along the lines of "Do it Henry. If
I was a young man I think I would start an automobile company."

I think companies like Y Combinator are serving much the same purpose, helping
encouraging people to go after their dreams. Most will fail, but they have
probably learned a lot more than they would have in a cube, about both
software and business. Those that succeed, well, hopefully they will pass the
encouragement on. I wonder who Henry Ford encouraged?

~~~
BrandonM
I'm not sure about the truth of that anecdote, but I liked it and I've never
heard it, so upvote!

~~~
startupcrazy
Edison as I Know Him by Henry Ford. Around page 5? Edison was really happy
with the "power plant" in the car idea of the internal combustion engine.

------
motoko
This was surprising well written. I grew up in Toledo, OH (on the border of
Michigan) and this describes the attitude there very well...

